# Math before eating



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I made zucchini fritters tonight and it took me awhile (actually a long time) to calculate the calories. Determined to lose my holiday 5 lbs I’m counting calories. 

I used 3/4 cup of House Autry Hush Puppy mix with onion. The reason it took me so long is because the label said 3 tablespoons equal 100 cal so I had to look up how many tablespoons are in a cup.

Also used 3 cups of grated zucchini but only found calories for sliced zucchini so went with that.

1 egg which I knew was 72 calories without looking.

I made 8 servings fried in minimal evoo so added a few calories for absorption. I’m knocking off a few calories for what I burned trying to figure this out.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> I made zucchini fritters tonight and it took me awhile (actually a long time) to calculate the calories. Determined to lose my holiday 5 lbs I’m counting calories.
> 
> I used 3/4 cup of House Autry Hush Puppy mix with onion. *The reason it took me so long is because the label said 3 tablespoons equal 100 cal so I had to look up how many tablespoons are in a cup.*
> 
> ...


16 tablespoons equal 1 cup or approx 533 calories (5 and 1/3 of 3 tablespoons). Hope I did that right without pencil and paper.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> 16 tablespoons equal 1 cup or approx 533 calories (5 and 1/3 of 3 tablespoons). Hope I did that right without pencil and paper.


How did you know that? My 3/4 cup had 12 TBSP. I use ‘MyFitnessPal’ to log food and it has a decent app for creating your own recipes with nutritional info.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It's different for dry & wet, often, but this one is the same. If you weigh your food it might be easier to go by grams.

16 tablespoons

Basic Tablespoon Conversions

Tablespoons (TBSP)Dry Measurement (Cups)Liquid Measurement (fl. oz.)*16 tablespoons*1 cup8 fluid ounces12 tablespoons¾ cup6 fluid ounces10 tablespoons + 2 teaspoons⅔ cup4 ⅔ fluid ounces8 tablespoons½ cup4 fluid ounces

bakeitwithlove.com


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

Uh, that's complicated.
We only have grams for solid ingredients and liters for liquid ingredients.
If it don't have to be so precise, you can also use a teaspoon or tablespoon as the unit of measurement.
You don't need to calculate anything before eat.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> How did you know that? My 3/4 cup had 12 TBSP. I use ‘MyFitnessPal’ to log food and it has a decent app for creating your own recipes with nutritional info.


I've known the equivalents for years.
4 T = 1/4 cup
8 T=1/2 cup
12 T = 3/4 cup
16 T = 1 cup
As for that 533 calories that may not be accurate








Measurement Equivalents and Abbreviations






www.bettycrocker.com












Cooking Equivalents and Measures - Science of Food


Different countries use different measurement systems, and converting between them can be a challenge—but we’re here to help.



www.exploratorium.edu


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

miteigenenhaenden said:


> Uh, that's complicated.
> We only have grams for solid ingredients and liters for liquid ingredients.
> If it don't have to be so precise, you can also use a teaspoon or tablespoon as the unit of measurement.
> You don't need to calculate anything before eat.


Yes it can be complicated especially when increasing or reducing a recipe by fractions. That is the reason I often use metric measurements especially for bread baking. That gives me more control over the outcome which can then be easily repeated. I do have to start by using the English measurements then weighing usually to 0.1 gram then adjusting from there to get the result I want. Total pain in the neck but the rewards are good. I also have a 1000 ml measuring cup with 10 ml increments. My measuring spoons give English and metric volumes.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover, I just ask Alexa everything. I asked her how many calories in 3 cups sliced Zucchini = she said 60 calories.
and 3 cups shredded Zucchini has = she said 82 calories.

3/4 cup is 12 tablespoons, so if 3 tablespoons is 100 calories
the total calories for your 3/4 cup of hush puppy mix 
would be = 400 calories.

Now, it’s the oil that’ll add the calories = 1 Tablespoon oil is 120 calories.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Startingover, I just ask Alexa everything. I asked her how many calories in 3 cups sliced Zucchini = she said 60 calories.
> and 3 cups shredded Zucchini has = she said 82 calories.
> 
> 3/4 cup is 12 tablespoons, so if 3 tablespoons is 100 calories
> ...


It’d be nice to have Alexa. I Probably should have measured the oil I fried the fritters in because it was mostly gone from the pan By the time they were done cooking.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Because dry ingredients vary greatly in weight, *you can't rely on the same conversion*. For example, 1 cup of all-purpose flour weighs 4.5 ounces, not 8 ounces. ... If a recipe calls for an ounce amount of a liquid, you can measure it in a liquid measuring cup.Jul 16, 2018

*What's the Difference Between Dry and Liquid Measurements?*


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I wish I could find the link I had to Jacques Pepin's Zucchini Galettes. Absolutely simple to make. Grated zucchini, a little grated onion I think some whole egg beaten, seasoning, combine and spoon some into you hand, flatten and saute.
TK to you have a link to that program? I don't remember what else was on the show.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

In German this means "Zucchinipuffer".
zucchini + onion + egg + salt and pepper (+ some flour)
The flour will absorb the liquid if the courgettes are very juicy.

Alternatively, you can salt the grated courgettes and leave them for an hour so that some of the liquid escapes. Pour off this juice and press the zucchini out a little. Then add onion, egg, salt and pepper.
The "Puffer" are fried in a pan with oil.

I prefer the "Puffer" made from a mixture of potatoes and carrots or potatoes and zucchini.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

miteigenenhaenden said:


> In German this means "Zucchinipuffer".
> zucchini + onion + egg + salt and pepper (+ some flour)
> The flour will absorb the liquid if the courgettes are very juicy.
> 
> ...


We used to buy potato Latkes at Trader Joes, which were really good, but they were out last time.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is the recipe I use for Zucchini fritters..

2 med zucchini coarsely grated or shredded fine (3cups)

salt and pepper to taste

1/2 tsp garlic powder

2 large egg

1/2 cup grated pecorino romano cheese

2 scallions finely chopped-optional

1/2 cup of all purpose flour

1 Heaping tsp of baking powder

oil for frying

mix zucchini with all ingredients and drop by spoonfuls in hot oil and cook till golden then flip and do other side…drain on paper towels

However, this is my favorite way to make Zucchini









This is the way it looks after frying


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> This is the recipe I use for Zucchini fritters..
> 
> 2 med zucchini coarsely grated or shredded fine (3cups)
> 
> ...


Those look great.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Those look great.


The canola oil and mayonnaise, alone, are 800 cal.
Don't ask Two Knots for low cal! 😄
That's one of the reasons her cooking tastes so good.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> The canola oil and mayonnaise, alone, are 800 cal.
> Don't ask Two Knots for low cal! 😄
> That's one of the reasons her cooking tastes so good.


Oh yeah!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

If you want low cal, then use yogurt. But, it won’t be as good.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> This is the recipe I use for Zucchini fritters..
> 
> 2 med zucchini coarsely grated or shredded fine (3cups)
> 
> ...


That's more work, messin' that what I was referring to. I bet they are fantastic.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> If you want low cal, then use yogurt. But, it won’t be as good.


In the past I’ve mixed yogurt with mayo to make Potato salad a little lower in calories.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> That's more work, messin' that what I was referring to. I bet they are fantastic.


I couldn’t find Jacques recipe, I did look for it though.
So, I posted mine which is fantastic.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover said:


> In the past I’ve mixed yogurt with mayo to make Potato salad a little lower in calories.


I was going to say, that’s what I do as well…then I realized that I use mayo mixed
with sour cream.  Not exactly low cal.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> I was going to say, that’s what I do as well…then I realized that I use mayo mixed
> with sour cream.  Not exactly low cal.


My daughter won’t eat my potato salad but she loves Publix’s potato salad so she would love yours as well.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Again I am late to the party. Spending too much time on that damn controversial bored room....

If I may make a suggestion. This is what I did to lose 75 lbs and keep it off for more than a year. 

Stop dieting, counting calories, depriving yourself only to binge later. 

Don't clean your plate. Stop eating when you are satisfied. The starving children in Africa don't care if you clean your plate. 

Don't snack after dinner. I don't eat anything after 7 pm until 7 or 8 in the morning. This is called Intermittent Fasting and it does work, provided you don't snack or drink anything but water between 7 and 7. 

Stop drinking Soda, especially Diet soda. I was addicted to Costco's Lemonade. I stopped drinking it (I was drinking 2-3 bottles a week) and that alone probably accounted for 10 pounds. But, it really dropped my A1c. 

If you want a hot fudge sundae, have one, but make a small one. And if you want more, get up and make another small.one. By doing this, you are not depriving yourself, you are just controlling how much of it you eat at a time. The same applies for anything you eat. Don't grab the bag of chips, put them in a small bowl. You will find that over time, that small bowl will be enough to satisfy your cravings. 

If you like cookies, chips, or things like that, but them in single serve portions. Yes, it is more expensive. But, you are training yourself to control your portions. You will know what a serving size is and how many calories are in it. 

Consider changing your eating lifestyle. I am following a modified KETO way of eating. I limit the amount of carbs I eat. I haven't had a bowl of cereal in almost two years. I missed it at first but not anymore. 

We are eating a lot more vegetables and lean protein. But, limiting high carb vegies, like corn, potatoes, and especially rice. I made some crispy garlic potatoes the other day. I just didn't make as much as I did in the past. And, I didn't eat them all in one meal. They were spread out over 3 meals. I tried eating rice a few months ago and found out it didn't sit well in my stomach. In the past, I could eat 6 ears of corn when they are at their peak. Now, I can eat only 2 ears. 

I am still losing weight, which is what I need to do. It is just happening a bit more slowly than before. And I can tell when I am eating stuff that I shouldn't. or at least more than I should. My body tells me to knock it off. And I have learned to listen. 

Of course, this is what I am doing and it is working for me. You need to find out what works for you. Your mileage may vary. And remember to keep your arms and legs inside the vehicle at all times.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

@ktownskier You’re right and I know but it’s hard. It’s not about appearance but less pounds keeps my BP under control. I pretty much follow all the advice you have given but often slip. A big problem is snacking. I read once we only have so much willpower each day and we use it up throughout the day so at night time we’re all out. That’s me. I don’t drink sodas just unsweetened tea. More activity helps which is why I do my own yard work. I sold my bike I used to love. Down here there’s no ‘share the road’ it’s more like ‘we’ll run you over on the road’.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

That is why I said stop "dieting". If you are dieting, and you slip, you feel guilty and since you have already slipped and already feel guilty, why not have even more. 

When you snack, how do you do it and what do you snack on? If it involves something from a bag, box, bin don't take the whole container. Take a smaller bowl and put your snack in that and put the container away. And tell yourself that you can have more if you want. You just have to get up, take the container out, fill up the bowl again, put the container away and go back to the couch. 

You are not denying yourself anything, you are just putting time and space between and your snack. After awhile, you will get to a point where getting another serving is not worth the effort. 

All these lifestyle changes are small, but they take time and effort. And if you miss one day, so what? Just do better tomorrow. There is no guilt if you do. Just a reminder to do better.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

ktownskier said:


> That is why I said stop "dieting". If you are dieting, and you slip, you feel guilty and since you have already slipped and already feel guilty, why not have even more.
> 
> When you snack, how do you do it and what do you snack on? If it involves something from a bag, box, bin don't take the whole container. Take a smaller bowl and put your snack in that and put the container away. And tell yourself that you can have more if you want. You just have to get up, take the container out, fill up the bowl again, put the container away and go back to the couch.
> 
> ...


Rarely buy snacks except popcorn.. Living alone I can do that. A few nights I made it to 10pm. No sweets in the house but wanted something. Aha, made a big PB & jelly sandwich. Once made cinnamon toast at night. Sugar with lots cinnamon on buttered toast. 
My BMI is 30, my insane Dr would like it to be 26.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Tea works as a diuretic, dehydrating you.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Tea works as a diuretic, dehydrating you.


Didn’t know that.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Startingover said:


> Rarely buy snacks except popcorn.. Living alone I can do that. A few nights I made it to 10pm. No sweets in the house but wanted something. Aha, made a big PB & jelly sandwich. Once made cinnamon toast at night. Sugar with lots cinnamon on buttered toast.
> My BMI is 30, my insane Dr would like it to be 26.


Next time, use one piece of bread. Just don't beat your self up over it. 

Butter is better for you than any other thing you can put on your bread. My favorite is buttered toast with a light dusting of cinnamon sugar and I put on peanut butter. I only do it occasionally but it tastes wonderful when I do have it. Buy a really good cinnamon to make it more fragrant. Shake off any cinnamon sugar that doesn't stick to the buttered toast. And, I use Kerrygold butter. I buy it in bulk at Costco. 

When you cook, use a lot of spices and seasonings but cut back on salt. I add salt at the end if it needs it. Or, I add it as a topping like a finishing salt. 

Yes, your doc wants your BMI lower. But, how do YOU feel and are you happy or do you have any concerns? You mentioned your BP, are you taking meds for it? Do you check it at home? If not you should and it should be connected to an app on your phone/tablet. 

You are doing a good job and you should be proud of yourself. Modifying your lifestyle to incorporate a better way to eat takes time. Think of it this way, it took you XX years learning how to cook, buying groceries, planning meals and figuring out what you like and dislike. Unlearning the old ways and learning new ways is not going to happen overnight.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

ktownskier said:


> Next time, use one piece of bread. Just don't beat your self up over it.
> 
> Butter is better for you than any other thing you can put on your bread. My favorite is buttered toast with a light dusting of cinnamon sugar and I put on peanut butter. I only do it occasionally but it tastes wonderful when I do have it. Buy a really good cinnamon to make it more fragrant. Shake off any cinnamon sugar that doesn't stick to the buttered toast. And, I use Kerrygold butter. I buy it in bulk at Costco.
> 
> ...


What do you call a good Cinnamon? I have grocery store brand. I used to make pecan cinnamon buns and one recipe said go to the Cinnabon place in the mall and buy cinnamon from them. That was the first I ever heard that not all cinnamon is alike. I would love it if we had a Costco nearby but it’s too far away. The next time I’m in the big mall in Orlando I’ll go in Williams and Sonoma or look online and see if they have cinnamon. I love Kerrygold butter. It tastes like cream. 

I have an Omron BP cuff. My Dr had me take it to his office to compare. His cuff recorded slightly higher numbers. Yes on meds but BP is fine at home, just at his office it shoots up so he doesn’t care the reason…..only that it goes up.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> What do you call a good Cinnamon? I have grocery store brand. I used to make pecan cinnamon buns and one recipe said go to the Cinnabon place in the mall and buy cinnamon from them. That was the first I ever heard that not all cinnamon is alike. I would love it if we had a Costco nearby but it’s too far away. The next time I’m in the big mall in Orlando I’ll go in Williams and Sonoma or look online and see if they have cinnamon. I love Kerrygold butter. It tastes like cream.
> 
> I have an Omron BP cuff. My Dr had me take it to his office to compare. His cuff recorded slightly higher numbers. Yes on meds but BP is fine at home, just at his office it shoots up so he doesn’t care the reason…..only that it goes up.


@Startingover, there is true cinnamon and cassia which tastes like cinnamon. Kerrygold butter costs me near $10/lb and I don't particularly care for it anyway. As for BP I had the same problem, OK on my auto cuff but high on the doc's auto cuff. I finally went back to my GP and he said OK with his standard cuff and ear thingy. I told him I thought it was high at the other doc's place because I didn't like the nurse, he said "Could be."


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Startingover said:


> What do you call a good Cinnamon? I have grocery store brand. I used to make pecan cinnamon buns and one recipe said go to the Cinnabon place in the mall and buy cinnamon from them. That was the first I ever heard that not all cinnamon is alike. I would love it if we had a Costco nearby but it’s too far away. The next time I’m in the big mall in Orlando I’ll go in Williams and Sonoma or look online and see if they have cinnamon. I love Kerrygold butter. It tastes like cream.
> 
> I have an Omron BP cuff. My Dr had me take it to his office to compare. His cuff recorded slightly higher numbers. Yes on meds but BP is fine at home, just at his office it shoots up so he doesn’t care the reason…..only that it goes up.


That is called White Coat Syndrome. On the day of your next appt, take it when you get up, after you take your meds, an hour before you leave, just before you leave, writing down each result, date and time and show them to your doc. If all of your readings are normal before your visit and then jump during your visit and your doc gets upset. Report him. He is an idiot and needs to be trained better. And change to a different doctor. Also, you need to arrive a little earlier, take some deep, cleansing breaths, in through the nose, out through the mouth to calm yourself down. Just because your BP is a little elevated at the doc's office, while it has been normal all the rest of the morning, is NOTHING to stress about. 

There are 4 types of cinnamon:
Ceylon, Saigon, Korintje and Royal. 
Read this article about them. 








Types of Cinnamon


Cinnamon may be a spice-shelf staple, but did you know there are actually different types of cinnamon? Some work better with savory and some work better with sweet dishes. We break down the different types of cinnamon and give advice on what to use when.




www.allrecipes.com


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

wooleybooger said:


> @Startingover, there is true cinnamon and cassia which tastes like cinnamon. Kerrygold butter costs me near $10/lb and I don't particularly care for it anyway. As for BP I had the same problem, OK on my auto cuff but high on the doc's auto cuff. I finally went back to my GP and he said OK with his standard cuff and ear thingy. I told him I thought it was high at the other doc's place because I didn't like the nurse, he said "Could be."


At Costco, I get 3 lbs for about 10 bucks. I don't use it all the time, And my wife and I really do like the flavor. For regular butter needs, we use Challenger or similar butter that is on sale. 

I am still trying to find a Cultured Butter that I used to buy back in Minnesota. Now THAT was great tasting butter.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

ktownskier said:


> That is called White Coat Syndrome. On the day of your next appt, take it when you get up, after you take your meds, an hour before you leave, just before you leave, writing down each result, date and time and show them to your doc. If all of your readings are normal before your visit and then jump during your visit and your doc gets upset. Report him. He is an idiot and needs to be trained better. And change to a different doctor. Also, you need to arrive a little earlier, take some deep, cleansing breaths, in through the nose, out through the mouth to calm yourself down. Just because your BP is a little elevated at the doc's office, while it has been normal all the rest of the morning, is NOTHING to stress about.
> 
> There are 4 types of cinnamon:
> Ceylon, Saigon, Korintje and Royal.
> ...


Good article on cinnamon. Didn’t know there was sweet or savory. Ha. I just figured out rather than racing into the doctors office at the last minute that I should go earlier so I’m not out of breath.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

ktownskier said:


> That is called White Coat Syndrome. On the day of your next appt, take it when you get up, after you take your meds, an hour before you leave, just before you leave, writing down each result, date and time and show them to your doc. If all of your readings are normal before your visit and then jump during your visit and your doc gets upset. Report him. He is an idiot and needs to be trained better. And change to a different doctor. Also, you need to arrive a little earlier, take some deep, cleansing breaths, in through the nose, out through the mouth to calm yourself down. Just because your BP is a little elevated at the doc's office, while it has been normal all the rest of the morning, is NOTHING to stress about.
> 
> There are 4 types of cinnamon:
> Ceylon, Saigon, Korintje and Royal.
> ...


I disagree with you here. They want to know what Startingover's BP is when she has a frog in her bathroom & what yours is when you think of your wife's ex. Sorry to remind you! It all adds up. If you watch an arterial line, BP is up & down & all has an effect on your arteries, heart, brain, kidneys , and you know where else.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Startingover said:


> I have an Omron BP cuff. My Dr had me take it to his office to compare. His cuff recorded slightly higher numbers. Yes on meds but BP is fine at home, just at his office it shoots up so he doesn’t care the reason…..only that it goes up.





Nik333 said:


> I disagree with you here. They want to know what Startingover's BP is when she has a frog in her bathroom & what yours is when you think of your wife's ex. Sorry to remind you! It all adds up. If you watch an arterial line, BP is up & down & all has an effect on your arteries, heart, brain kidneys , and you know where else.


Nik, you make a good point. And yes, it does matter how well your well your body handles periods of high stress and how well it recovers from it. 

But, all he seems concerned with is one point in time. We don't know if the does a 3 time BP check. (I know it has a name for it, just can't remember it) or if he takes it another time during the office visit. I get angry 

If SO's BP readings are normal until (SO, sorry we are talking about you in front of you, so to speak) she goes to see him, and it jumps in the office and he doesn't care and he is bothered by that, I think that is pause for concern. We don't know if he takes another reading to see if it drops, stays the same or goes higher. If he doesn't and he is concerned that it jumps when SO goes to the office, that is wrong. We need SO to tell us what her doc does with regards to her jump in the BP while she is there for an OV.

Nik, the point that I was trying to make is that having a doc get made at you for something beyond your control and doing nothing about it other than being mad or should I say, making a big deal out of it does not make for good medicine. Now if the doc makes a big deal of it and then DOES something about, then that IS good medicine. 

One scenario I don't tolerate, the other scenario I applaud. Granted I may have jumped the gun a bit, but I get a little heated about possible medical mis-treatment.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It's not mistreatment. You can have a personality conflict & need to change docs, but, they all know your BP at rest is not your BP at home. That is unless no one ever argues with you, you're never concerned about anything, you never get frustrated and you never eat too much salt.

They are trying to keep it stable and not have it drop too much or be too high. Non-compliant patients are difficult to deal with. . . no matter how charming & creative. 

I wish there was a way to have people experience an hour of what a stroke, heart attack or kidney failure is like. Like a virtual reality to shock them into compliance. Not really, but, you know what I mean.

If you could tell your young self about TBIs, would you do anything differently?


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> <snipped>
> If you could tell your young self about TBIs, would you do anything differently?


The only thing I would do differently is to tell myself to wear a helmet. 

When I ski, (3 trips to the hospital 2 by ambulance. 1 ended in a 4 day stay. I woke up after 2 days. my head was sandbagged to prevent any movement. I was 9 or 10. They told me I was found at a base of a tree, I was bleeding and unconscious. This was in the late 60's and up in Brainerd MN. Not that advanced of a hospital. And there were other accidents where a helmet might not have happened. Like when I broke the only bone I have ever broken. My thumb bone. And the several times I have blown out my knee. I have learned to ski on one knee it happened so much. 
. 
Ride my bike with one,. Too many slide outs on gravel, still have some in my palms. A couple of trips to the hospital when unconscious. One involved going off a jump and my front wheel came off. One of my front teeth came out my front lip, still have the scars 50 years later. Didn't wake up until much later. 

If I knew what they were going to, I would have worn a helmet when my brothers threw me out the window onto a mattress. 

I probably should have worn one when my brother and I were jumping between beds and he gave me a push to "help" me make it. (21 stitches). 

Of course I would have worn one when we were sliding down the back stairs in laundry baskets and I got another helpful push. (My front teeth were pushed back, my mom had to straighten them with her thumb. Another 12 stiches.

And then there was my first ambulance ride, and a helmet probably would have help quite a bit. When I was 5 my dad was going to take my brothers and me to the barber shop for a haircut. I liked getting my hair cut so I was all excited. I raced out to the car and got in the front seat and pretended I was driving. I must have shifted it to neutral as the car started rolling. When it rolled over the curb, I fell out. The tire went over my my head. and shoulder. The car stopped it's roll back and started it's return. It stopped with the tire against my head and my head against the curb. But nothing was touching. And I made the newspaper. I just learned a couple of years ago that one of my brothers who hated getting his hair cut had hid in the basement. After being down there awhile, he came out and saw the flashing lights from the police and ambulance. He thought my parents had called the police on him, so he came up out of the basement, holding his hands up and was yelling "OK, OK, I give up, you didn't have to call the cops on me...." Then he learned what had really happend. 

Oh yeah, did I ever mention that being the youngest of 4 boys has led to an adventurous life?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm on a cell phone that only has a Like. I can't like that post, but, it reminds me of the curse, "May you live in interesting times!!"


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> I'm on a cell phone that only has a Like. I can't like that post, but, it reminds me of the curse, "May you live in interesting times!!"


From what I remember, I guess I have!!!


----------

